# Sticky  SVSound Product Reviews: Older Review Links (Former Sticky Threads)



## Sonnie

In order to make way for the newer product reviews and not clutter up our sticky threads, we have taken all of those older product review threads and unstuck them... however, you can have easy access to them from this review listing link database. Future reviews aged approximately 3 years will be linked from here.

Face-Off - SVS PB10-ISD Takes on a Few Contenders by Wayne A. Pflughaupt : posted 5/12/2006
Review: SVS 16-46PC+ by Josuah : posted 5/31/2006
SBS-01: A review from foreign parts. by russ.will : posted 9/17/2006
SB12-Plus Subwoofer: The Mouse that Roars by Wayne A. Pflughaupt : posted 2/9/2007
SVS SBS-01 & PB10-NSD review - Lyd & Bilde (English version) by L-Sound - Jan : posted 3/27/2007
SVS PB12-Plus/2 review - Lyd & Bilde (English version) by L-Sound - Jan : posted 3/27/2007
SVS SB12-Plus & PB12-NSD review - Lyd & Bilde (English version) by L-Sound - Jan : posted 3/27/2007
SVS SBS/SCS-01 Home Theater Ensemble: Good Things Come in Small Packages by Wayne A. Pflughaupt : posted 4/29/2007
SVS SBS-01 & PB12-NSD review - Audiophile.no (English version) by L-Sound - Jan : posted 5/28/2007


----------

